# That Sexy Google Glass Swag



## rexbobcat (Jan 10, 2014)

It's the hoverboard-less future!


----------



## jenko (Jan 11, 2014)

Very promising technology. I imagine it will have great use in the technological sciences as well as leisure. It's crazy and exciting how fast this stuff is developed. Our lives are turning into sci-fi movies. 

Oh, and wonderful shots and concept. Several more of these and it's Huffpost Arts & Culture time.  I bet they'd love a series like this.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 11, 2014)

Until I can say 'Ok, glass, where did I put my coffee cup' and have it show me, I am not interested. As soon as it can make my local environment searchable, on the other hand, I am all over that.

Mainly because I spend my days wandering aimlessly looking for.. looking for.. what was I looking for? Oh right, coffee cup.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 11, 2014)

I really like the first one & would crop it to portrait.


----------



## jenko (Jan 11, 2014)

amolitor said:


> Until I can say 'Ok, glass, where did I put my coffee cup' and have it show me, I am not interested. As soon as it can make my local environment searchable, on the other hand, I am all over that.
> 
> Mainly because I spend my days wandering aimlessly looking for.. looking for.. what was I looking for? Oh right, coffee cup.



I imagine that sort of technology is not too far off! 

I can easily imagine, for instance, being able to purchase some type of tracker, where you can add certain items to a GPS searchable inventory, like car keys, cell phone, wallet, pet collar, lens caps, coffee cup, etc.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

jenko said:


> Very promising technology. I imagine it will have great use in the technological sciences as well as leisure. It's crazy and exciting how fast this stuff is developed. Our lives are turning into sci-fi movies.
> 
> Oh, and wonderful shots and concept. Several more of these and it's Huffpost Arts & Culture time.  I bet they'd love a series like this.



Well thank you. I was really going for "I'm using technology in a vague way." Haha


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I really like the first one & would crop it to portrait.



Thank you. Yeah I would have shot it like that originally. These are going to be used for flyers around my college talking about how we are being innovative and such so they asked me to shoot them horizontal. :/ Meh.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 11, 2014)

jenko said:


> I can easily imagine, for instance, being able to purchase some type of tracker, where you can add certain items to a GPS searchable inventory, like car keys, cell phone, wallet, pet collar, lens caps, coffee cup, etc.


That technology exists now.  It's not quite perfected yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't wait to walk near a Glass user and yell "GOOGLE SEARCH DIARRHEA" and run like hell.

It's a neat technology, don't get me wrong, and it holds tons of promise, but it's not for me. Yet.


----------



## DougGrigg (Jan 12, 2014)

all google glass ever does is remind me of Dragon Ball Z.


----------

